# Manna Pro



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Has anyone used Manna Pro Conditioner. It has suggested uses as a conditioner for racers?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use Calf Manna, its a pellet but very high in protein, pigeon love it because of the anis in it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That Calf Manna pellet seems more expensive than pigeon pellets, right?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Is that at 40lb bag for $20? Or 50lb for $20? I think I saw one here at it costs close to $20 and it is only 25lb! That was too expensive for me.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I feed calf manna to my breeders. When feeding young they get 75% a 16% protein pellet and 25% the 25% protein calf manna pellet. This gives them a feed that is a solid 18% protein.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> I feed calf manna to my breeders. When feeding young they get 75% a 16% protein pellet and 25% the 25% protein calf manna pellet. This gives them a feed that is a solid 18% protein.


I use a chicken layer pellet 16% and another one that is 22%, this gives me around 19% avg. Since these are Laying pellets for bantam chickens will they have any negative influence on baby pigeons? Anyone read anything about this? My youngsters always seem fat and healthy,  maybe fat and healthy should not be used in the same sentence


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Freebird loft said:


> I use a chicken layer pellet 16% and another one that is 22%, this gives me around 19% avg. Since these are Laying pellets for bantam chickens will they have any negative influence on baby pigeons? Anyone read anything about this? My youngsters always seem fat and healthy,  maybe fat and healthy should not be used in the same sentence


I never have problems with the layign pellets my breeders always have it infront of them, I feed once a day, give them safflower, 16% Racing mix , and Calf manna, if that's not enough the laying pellet will augment whatever they need before the afternoon feeding.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Layer pellets seem excellent for babies. They grow faster, bigger, healthier.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the calf-manna has Brewer’s Dried Yeast in it... FYI.. some may not want to give that to squabs.. not sure about the manna pro..


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> the calf-manna has Brewer’s Dried Yeast in it... FYI.. some may not want to give that to squabs.. not sure about the manna pro..


Been using Calf Manna for 2 years now, never have problems with my young birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> Been using Calf Manna for 2 years now, never have problems with my young birds.


that is good to here.. heard some avoid the yeast as it can cause infections in young due to their immune systems have not kicked in all the way... it prolly does not have enough in it to cause problems..


----------

